# David Halloran Calls(Update)



## PEPPERHEAD (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a chance to buy two of his pot calls and just wondered if anyone knows anything about them.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 21, 2009)

Excellent calls.  Highly recommend them.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 21, 2009)

I got one of his anodized aluminum and it is nice!

I also have a box call from him.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Apr 21, 2009)

Great Calls, I bought one @ Nationals in Nashville and ordered 2 more this week, Also a great guy.
http://www.davidhalloranturkeycalls.com/index.htm


----------



## badcreek (Apr 21, 2009)

Great calls. I bought a walnut slate from him at Nationals in Nashville and it is fantastic. I highly recomend it.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep, he makes some great calls and he is a nice guy as well.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 21, 2009)

I've heard they are solid calls but I've never played one myself.  I've come oh so close to ordering one from Midwest about a dozen times but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 21, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> I've heard they are solid calls but I've never played one myself.  I've come oh so close to ordering one from Midwest about a dozen times but haven't pulled the trigger.



Buy one. Get a slate first. 

Good Luck!

AG


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 21, 2009)

Excellent callmaker and a great young man. I have an aluminum call and I love it.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 21, 2009)

I met him at the turkeyrama in Perry and picked up one of his anniversary box calls. Great call and a great guy! You won't go wrong with any of his stuff!


----------



## Gadget (Apr 22, 2009)

Trizey said:


> Excellent calls.  Highly recommend them.




Ditto


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Apr 23, 2009)

I recommend his calls also.  I bought one of his long boxes at the NWTF convention.  Very experienced turkey hunter and understands what is needed to kill turkeys.


----------



## Wetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a couple of his calls.  Guess my favorite is his double glass pot call.  I broke the glass in mine last year so I ordered a new one this year.  Great call.


----------



## PEPPERHEAD (Apr 27, 2009)

Got my calls this morning. One is slate and one is glass. Wow what a difference in the sound of a custom call. My only question is what grit sandpaper do you use on the glass.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 27, 2009)

PEPPERHEAD said:


> Got my calls this morning. One is slate and one is glass. Wow what a difference in the sound of a custom call. My only question is what grit sandpaper do you use on the glass.



you can always do 1 section in 60 grit and another in a little lighter grit.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 29, 2009)

PEPPERHEAD said:


> Got my calls this morning. One is slate and one is glass. Wow what a difference in the sound of a custom call. My only question is what grit sandpaper do you use on the glass.


 

I like to use the stone on the glass and scotchbrite on slate


----------



## Muley Hunter (May 9, 2009)

I bought one of david's slate calls back in March and bagged my only bird this year in the Osceola National Forest about 2 weeks later.  Great call, easy to run and I can't wait until next year to have a full season to use it.


----------



## SHMELTON (May 13, 2009)

I heard him run them at the nwtf convention, that boy can talk turkey.  I plan on owning 1 one day.


----------

